# HS724 Converted to Snowplow



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been rebuilding a HS724 (track drive, digital controls, Canadian model) that I picked up for real cheap ($600, purchased from a contractor who abused it clearing housing lots) at the end of last winter. It needed a lot of TLC, I had intended to take photos to share but the process got the best of me, my apologies.

After replacing the bearings on the drive and auger shafts, a new battery, much degreasing and cleaning, a coat of red and black paint, a copius amount of anti-seize, slide/scraper bar adjustments, and new belts, I got it all back together today just in time to deal with the 30cm dump we got last night.

A note, I picked up some Kevlar drive and auger belts from Ultimate Industrial Solutions LLC and they work great in the Craftsman I just sold, as well as this Honda. Bought 5 belts, shipped to Canada for $65. Bearings can be had on eBay for a good price too, I've used them in the past for my bicycle wheels with good success.

In any case, the point of my story is that the thing fired up great, and in deep snow threw as expected, but in less deep snow not much was going on other than piles of snow being pushed out of the auger housing. Appears that I put the augers on the wrong side, and instead of pulling snow to the impeller, they are pulling snow to the sides of the housing and then it is being pushed out of the machine.

Back to the shed this evening to pull the augers off and flip sides so that the snow is thrown, rather than pushed!


----------



## ablundon (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha! I did that a few nights ago after taking apart my 1132... luckily I realized it as I was installing it in the blower and reversed it....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hah, hate when that happens. You are not the first one here that has done that and I am sure you won't be the last. I did that on my Ariens when I repainted it, but noticed before I got the bucket put back on the tractor. Sucks still since I already had the gearbox back in the scoop.

There was someone else that bought a brand new Troy Bilt and it was backwards from the start. Apparently his was a refurbished unit and they put it back together backwards for him.


----------

